
Docker is Dead - oaf357
https://chrisshort.net/docker-is-dead/
======
mankash666
Dead? Really?

TLDR - author disapproves of Docker's management & monetization strategy.
However, offers no evidence for a "dying" docker. ClickBait.

~~~
tjbiddle
Seriously. At the least, re-title to "Docker, Inc." because the technology is
FAR from dead.

~~~
y4mi
The technology is not "docker" but containerisation.

~~~
LaGrange
No, technology is "docker." Containerisation is a family of technologies, but
things like runc or - especially - LXC are quite different.

~~~
y4mi
And projects like rkt don't exist in your world?

while it's been a while since my last brush with kubernetes, didn't they use
kubectl?

So yeah... it's containerisation, not docker.

~~~
LaGrange
Rkt is functionally different enough from Docker to be called a different
tech, and Kubernetes is, like, a totally different category. Are you also
calling bicycles, cars and motorbikes the same technology, because they all
use the technology called "wheel" somewhere?

------
dvanduzer
If Docker's future is an acquisition, who will it be? I have not thought
deeply about this, but like the author, I have also heard scuttlebutt.

From the "good for us" perspective, the community would not miss the company's
leadership on Linux Container standardization nearly as much as the
aggregation service that is DockerHub. But from the "good for the acquiring
company" perspective, who would care? A GitHub or a RedHat has the mission and
user base where it might make sense, but both companies already have plenty of
their own infrastructure tooling. I'm also not sure either company would bid
very hard against an Oracle or Google.

The most strategic acquirer sounds to my ear like Microsoft. Their recent
Linux compatibility investments prove they might actually Extend instead of
Extinguish. We've gotten some time to get used to Microsoft not being The
Enemy anymore. Heck, you could even say I'd be a little enthusiastic if this
news dropped.

~~~
notatoad
It's been my impression that they're angling for either a VMWare or Microsoft
acquisition. They both like buying things that live at the edge of
enterprise-y and trendy.

~~~
tnolet
Docker would fit nicely Microsoft’s Azure container offensive and new found
love for all things Linux. They tried Mesosphere, but that didn’t work out.

~~~
random3
Can you elaborate about what has been tried and what hasn't worked out?

~~~
tnolet
Microsoft made an offer for Mesosphere, but they turned it down [0]. These
deals are of course never that "snappy". They probably had long and hard
negotiations, but the deal never happened.

0: [http://www.businessinsider.com/florian-leibert-mesosphere-
ce...](http://www.businessinsider.com/florian-leibert-mesosphere-ceo-
reveals-50-million-run-rate-2017-11?international=true&r=US&IR=T)

------
Axsuul
Despite the rise of Kubernetes, it's not for every use case and far from it.
Docker Swarm and Docker Compose are extremely valuable with small deployments
and development. It's by the far the easiest and simplest way to get a cluster
up and running.

~~~
dcosson
Why would you want to get a small cluster up and running as a small
deployment? I’d rather use google or amazon hosted container services.

Agree docket-compose is useful, but that’s an open source standalone program,
not something you pay docker for.

~~~
bunderbunder
The use case I was initially attracted to was making it slightly easier to
develop & test components in a service-oriented application. Docker Compose
makes it possible to stand up a handful of services without too much fuss.

------
nerdbaggy
I think what Docker the software is doing is great. Try and setup an in house
kubernetes cluster that is secure. It’s next to impossible.

Now setup the new Docker Swarm. Takes all of a few commands to be setup
properly

~~~
eikenberry
The main problem is that no one is going to setup their own Kubernetes
cluster, it has become a commodity cloud service. You might run minikube on
your laptop, but unless you are a large company with a dedicated Kubernetes
team you are not going to run it yourself.

Docker swarm is easier and better if you just need a small local cluster.
Though for most things just a single system setup with docker-compose will
suffice.

------
minimaxir
The article title should probably differentiate between the state of Docker as
a company, and Docker as a software product.

That said, with all major cloud providers now offering Kubernetes cluster
management _with a free Kubernetes host_ , and the economy-of-scale offered by
those cloud providers driving the costs of cloud computing down, I'm not sure
how Docker Swarm can compete.

~~~
masklinn
It does, the entire point of the last section is that Docker, Inc's moves look
very much like they're setting up for the survival of the tech (containerd and
Moby) regardless of the company's.

~~~
axiometry
The nature of clickbait titles is that they instill a misleadingly false,
exaggerated, or ambiguous narrative that is not matched by the content. This
title is ambiguous, and has lead many of us on with the more enticing
(controversial) narrative that containerization is dead. It doesn't matter
what is in the content.

------
soufron
"Docker has protected some crappy people along its rise. This led to my
personal dislike of the company’s leadership."

-> what is he referring to ?

------
brucephillips
> It is said that, “Great civilizations are not murdered. They commit
> suicide.” Docker has done just that.

It's easy to find fault. It's not easy to find solutions. Chris, what should
Docker have done differently to succeed as a company during the rise of
kubernetes?

------
tnolet
Not a Docker fanboy, but... \- Docker !== Kubernetes. \- not liking a company
!== the company’s product is obsolete. \- clumsy marketing !== the company’s
product is obsolete.

Dare I say click bait?

------
y4mi
I was expecting something else from that title...

I do agree with the sentiment that docker, the company, probably won't be
around forever. I'm hopeful that the docker binary stays, however. It's not
really useful in a business setting, but quite nice to experiment a little on
developer machines.

------
vinayan3
Serious question. Anyone willing to give a summary of their usage of Docker EE
and a review ?

------
justicezyx
No one blame K8s for docker's losing popularity and brand influence?

------
braderhart
Have you seen LinuxKit and Moby?

